# Pole Length



## Maverick (Apr 16, 2013)

i am in the process of making a team pole/double trees for my self built wagon...the shaves i built are 54" long, i am wondering should the team pole be the same length?


----------



## Al B (Apr 16, 2013)

For A mini's it should be about 150cm from doubletree to tip. If you have any way to make it adjustable do so.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 18, 2013)

That's just over 59inches in "old money"!!! I find cms still hard and I have been using them all my life....


----------

